# HMRC taking the pee



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a one off pension payment in June, not a fortune but nice to have but HMRC took or were paid a nice little sum out of it, so I started the rigmarole of getting it back straight away, I was sent a form which I filled in and sent back recorded delivery, this was still in June, Liz asked the other day what had happened, I had forgotten about it so eventually got through to them and they claim they received it on the 2nd of August, they are now going to push it up the food chain and I should hear from them within a maximum of 8 weeks that's the second week in November, roughly 100 days, wars have been fought and won in less time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At 65 just over 15 years ago I was offered a one off payment of £20.50 for a pension I had 'earned'. Or I could take £4.81 a year. So for the last 15 years I have been awarded the £4.81 on my birthday totalling £72.15 so far and I hope to keep taking it for a few years yet.

Ray.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

I have had a number of tax refunds over the past few years, and have never filled in a paper form to obtain a refund. In one case I phoned them and in all other cases I sent them an online message through the HMRC portal and asked them to sort it out. All have been resolved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

things have changed I mentioned this a bit before you joined us on Facts, now you have to have a government gateway ID, fine, then you have to go through giving them proof of your ID.

*You will be asked to give details about two items you may have, like your:

UK passport
payslips or P60
Self Assessment
tax credits and Voice ID
Northern Ireland driving licence

You may also be able to answer questions about your credit record.

We ask these questions to protect you against malicious or fraudulent attempts to access the service.*

I have none of the above so I reached a full stop[ hence me ringing them it is a farce.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No passport Kev??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had one since 1989 Ray, not been anywhere to need one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of getting a driving licence though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not had one since 1989 Ray, not been anywhere to need one.


Why have a touring van if you don't 'tour'.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

we tour the UK Ray it's a big place.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> we tour the UK Ray it's a big place.


Garrrn Kev. From what I hear it's full. Thats why Barry has left the remote Yorkshire moors and gone off to a remote island off Scotland and thats full as well. And don't even consider getting into Cornwall.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't go too far south, too much inbreeding down there, too many people, not enough space, we can spend a week wandering around up here and be only 20 miles from home.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahh I see now Kev. Thats probably best with all the breakdowns and failures of bits on the van. Don't stray too far.:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apart from the ECU and the slave cylinder, it's been other commitments stopping us from getting away, we live in a very beautiful area so best to expand our trips outward and see where we live, the EU is planned or was, not sure if I want to now, what with Covid complications and our own not so good health, We both like to get out of the van and see where we are, look in places and stop for a coffee etc but it's more and more difficult, the spirit is willing but the flesh is well fubarred.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Kev. Often we miss whats on our doorstep. Luckily as we visited just about every village in La Manche going to vide greniers before covid, checking out coffee shops and some restaurants made us realise how nice rural Normandy is. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, same here. We have seen more of Norfolk than ever before and we used to get around when we first came here. The Norfolk coast is spectacular and we have quite few celebs taking up residence. Not too far from the big city but, a bit like Normandy, it is on the road to nowhere. People only come here if it is their destination.
Some friends of ours are driving all the way to Scotland for a week! It would take me the whole week to get over the journey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take a week to get there (2 hours to Gretna Green from here) then spend a week, and take a week to get back Pat.


----------

